

38 years ago he made the first cell phone call - cpenner461
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/04/01/greene.first.cellphone.call/index.html?hpt=C1

======
greenyoda
"Think how the Bell Labs research engineer must have felt when he heard Cooper
calling him from the noisy streets of Manhattan."

Getting a call from a noisy street could have hardly been rare at the time --
there used to be coin-operated phones all over Manhattan, and every other
city. (In these days of cell phones, they're a bit harder to find, but still
around.)

------
mayukh
Saw a segment about Martin Cooper on 60 minutes.
[http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6512514n&tag=rela...](http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6512514n&tag=related;photovideo)

The guy is probably over 80 years old today, but is still in pretty good
shape.

------
lanstein
Just checked, it's the same Bob Greene who wrote a couple of great books on
Michael Jordan.

~~~
joezydeco
Yup, the same Bob Greene that nobody in Chicago really misses anymore.

<http://goo.gl/rcjUo> (Spy Magazine Dec '88 via Google Reader)

